# Wie kompilieren



## msimpr (3. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend

Wie kompiliere ich dieses Projekt mit Ubuntu?


----------



## Ezio (3. Dezember 2010)

Ein Link wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## msimpr (3. Dezember 2010)

Ups

Sorry

TunTap - Home


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. Dezember 2010)

MacOS X != Linux

Vergiss es  Kauf dir nen Mac/Google nach wie du OSX auf PCs zum laufen kriegst/Versuch nen Mac Emulator zu finden


----------



## dot (4. Dezember 2010)

Universal TUN/TAP driver oder mal im Kernel nach einem solchen TUN/TAP Adaptermodul schauen!


----------



## pyro539 (12. Dezember 2010)

tun/tap-Support ist bei den heutigen Kernels eigentlich standardmäßig eingebaut. Ein "modprobe tun"  (als root oder mit sudo) sollte genügen.


----------

